# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  جدا کردن index.php از کنار سایر فایل ها

## desatir7316

سلام خسته نباشید، دوتا سوال داشتم
اینجا یه راهنمایی گذاشته که چطور index.php رو جدا کنیم: http://www.yiiframework.com/doc-2.0/guid...sting.html

1-خواستم بینم اگه index.php رو کنار پوشه های frontend , backend , ... بذاریم از لحاظ امنیتی مشکلی داره؟
2- من طبق روش بالا این کار رو کردم ولی gridview به مشکل خورده و مثلا  آیکن های حذف و ... توی gridview به درستی بارگذاری نمی شدن، مشکلش کجا می  تونه باشه؟




ممنون

----------

